# Fancy dress idea beginning with T



## T_man (May 14, 2009)

Been ill. havent had time to get a costume.
need a quick-fix fancy dress costume, beginning with T preferably but if it's really easy then anything will do.
THanks


----------



## IronAddict (May 14, 2009)

For what exactly ?

You mean like a tableau ?


----------



## Hench (May 14, 2009)

Alphabet party. Google 'alphabet party T' there will be a shit ton of ideas.


----------



## Gazhole (May 14, 2009)

Tips (Go wearing all black with loads of pieces of paper taped to you, each piece of paper with a tip written on it like "Don't eat yellow snow" or "Always wear a condom" etc.)


----------



## IronAddict (May 14, 2009)

how 'bout alpha bet st. ?


----------



## maniclion (May 14, 2009)

Tu Tu Tu- Tuxedo with Top haT?

Thong?

toga toGAH TOOOg-Ah TOg-AH TOOOOGGGGAAAAHHHHHH?  That was fancy in Greeko-Roman times

Or the ever so *Twinkle Toed Tudor* Style
Moose Knuckle * T*ights


----------



## lola1182 (May 15, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Tips (Go wearing all black with loads of pieces of paper taped to you, each piece of paper with a tip written on it like "Don't eat yellow snow" or "Always wear a condom" etc.)


----------



## T_man (May 15, 2009)

T_man said:


> Been ill. havent had time to get a costume.
> *need a quick-fix fancy dress costume*, beginning with T preferably but if it's really easy then anything will do.
> THanks



I think most of these suggestions missed this point but its k i got a tarzan outfit for £21.50 at a shop on the way! Done the otley run, 16 pubs, a pint, shot or wine in each place. Get fucked.


----------



## IronAddict (May 15, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------

